# FB Water level Pics



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Went out tonight and took some pics of unit 1 boat launch and also the air boat launch.

Starting to look good!

Air Boat Launch... 



Unit 1 boat launch


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

That's looking a little better now.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Love the lack of phrag on the north side of the AB channel! Is that from the cows?


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I can't wait, can't Oct 5th get here sooner!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

The cows have done a great job at ogden bay. It's strange not to see the frag along the road to the launch


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

That does look good, Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

They had cattle on both the north and the south side of the airboat channel this year. The north side was with a new cattle guy. The south side was with our (waterfowler's) good friends the Ferrys. 
Just an FYI--It is with great effort these cattle guys bring their prag-munchers out there. Mr. Ferry probably loses money in the long run as compared to running these cattle elsewhere...but he feels strongly about helping out the resource. We are lucky to have these grazers out there doing what ever possible.
R


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

rjefre said:


> They had cattle on both the north and the south side of the airboat channel this year. The north side was with a new cattle guy. The south side was with our (waterfowler's) good friends the Ferrys.
> Just an FYI--It is with great effort these cattle guys bring their prag-munchers out there. Mr. Ferry probably loses money in the long run as compared to running these cattle elsewhere...but he feels strongly about helping out the resource. We are lucky to have these grazers out there doing what ever possible.
> R


Can the cattle actually break down the phrag seed or do they just crap it out undigested with some fertilizer to help it grow?


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

The best we can hope for by grazing cattle is that they chew it down before it has time to go to seed. That will help in the long run, but they don't do anything that kills the phrag for the future (seeds will pass through). Without the ability to spray and burn, this is the next best way to open up some areas lost to overgrowth. 
As the pics show, it can be helpful in opening up access for hunters and also make boat navigation lanes less dangerous by improving visibility.
R


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Starting to look better. It has come up a lot in the past week. With another week left there should be no issues.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Went out again last night and here are some pics of the Turpin and also of the boat launch at Unit 2.

Also, I am going to fly the area and take some ariel photos of all the WMA's early next week So I will be posting those for all to see the current water levels prior to the hunt!

Turpin Boat Launch:



Unit 2 Boat launch:


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Instead of a pine beetle that kills pine trees, why can't there be a phrag beetle that kills phrag!


----------

